# Belleville dam is the bomb.



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Its real bad down there, the only thing you wont see is bottles as they take them home for the deposit on them, I cant see why they cant take it all home with them.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

I have fished there for the last few years. The mess seems to get worse each year. I have not been down there in a few weeks so I have not seen the dog(s). What is really sad, is the fact that the river looks just as bad as the surface in the photo. I see junk float by all the time. I don't understand what is so hard about carrying out what you brought in. The people responsible for the mess in the photo give ALL fisherman a bad reputation.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

dobes said:


> Cut welfare, pass out birth control? Now your being stereotypical. I'm sure its not just people on welfare littering. I've seen whites, blacks, asians and all other races fishing down there that leave trash. They drive nice vehicles and dont look like scumbags. Its all walks of life doin it, dont get me wrong, I hate all the trash but dont pinpoint one group of people. It sounds like you need to hit the sound off forum with all you have to say.


It is one group of people,
it's the Ghetto crowd
The ghetto has no color barrier as anyone can join,
Their all trash,
Drive through any ghetto in any town and it looks like the area in question.
It doesn't take long for the ghetto to leave their mark once they move in to new territory.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> It is one group of people,
> it's the Ghetto crowd
> The ghetto has no color barrier as anyone can join,
> Their all trash,
> ...


 
Once again, your off on this comment. I'm sure some ghetto losers are trashin the place but its also all other walks of life. And who are you to judge people who live in the ghetto? Hey, I grew up in an area that can be known as ghetto livin and me and all my friends and family were far from trash. Alot of it was having single parents who could not afford to live anywhere else, this does not classify anyone as a loser. So calling all these folks trash is a harsh comment and kinda personal to me seeing that I used to be part of this crowd and I was nothing like your stereotypical comment. It just shows how narrow minded and shallow you are. Dont get me wrong, I am not stickin up for anyone but pinpointing is not fair. If you see someone leaving trash than say something to them or do your part to pick some of it up.


----------

